# SF Command welcomes new command sergeant major



## Ravage (Apr 11, 2008)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, April 11, 2008) – The U.S. Army Special Forces Command says goodbye to one command sergeant major and says hello to another at an assumption of responsibility ceremony at Meadows Field on April 11, 2008.

Command Sgt. Maj. Mario G. Vigil assumed responsibility of USASFC from Command Sgt. Maj. Parry L. Baer in the ceremony.

Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko reflected on a memory in the youth of his friendship with Vigil.  During a training exercise, Csrnko, playing the part of a casualty, was being administered an IV. An inexperienced team member tried five times to insert the IV into Csrnko’s arm. Vigil was quick to step in and say, “I got it.”

Csrnko remembers from that point forward Vigil was there to care of him and he is honored to work with him again.

“This is the right individual to be this regimental command sergeant major at the right time,” Csrnko said.

During his remarks, Vigil confesses “I’m not here solely on my accomplishments and I understand that, I’m here because of the fine Soldiers I have served with over the last 26 years.” 

 “I take very seriously my responsibility as a regimental sergeant major,” Vigil continued. “I know my job is to enable to groups, our Soldiers, and our detachments to be successful on the battlefield.”

Vigil admits there is small pang of regret to leave 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne), though he looks forward to the challenges to come. He also hopes to be a good mentor to those in USASFC.

Vigil’s first official action as command sergeant major of USASFC was to honor his comrade, Command Sgt. Maj. Baer, with the Saint Phillip of Neri Bronze Award. The citation stated, “Command Sgt, Maj. Baer became the face of the seasoned Special Forces non-commissioned officer in combat, providing sound advice, an exceptional example, and solid leadership.”

Vigil, a native of Morton, Texas, began his Special Forces career in September of 1985, when graduated from the Special Forces Qualification Course as a Special Forces Medic, 18D.

He has a history with 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) beginning in June, 2000 and has most recently served as the command sergeant major of 5th SFG (Airborne) since February, 2006.

Vigil has served his country in numerous capacities and in combat operations during Operation Desert Storm, Operation Enduring Freedom and Operation Iraqi Freedom.

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/April/080411-02.html






HiRes


> CSM Mario Vigil gives remarks at his assumption of responsibility on April 11, 2008 at Meadows field.  (U.S Army photo by Cherish Washington USASOC PAO)







HiRes


> Command Sgt. Major Mario G. Vigil is welcomed by Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, commanding general, Special Forces Command (Airborne) as the new Regimental command sergeant major during an assumption of responsibility ceremony at Meadow's Parade Field April 11, 2008. (photo by Sgt. 1st Class Jason B. Baker, USASOC PAO)







HiRes


> Command Sgt. Maj. Parry L. Bear is presented with the Saint Phillip of Neri Bronze Award by Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, commanding general, Special Forces Command (Airborne) at Meadows Parade Field April 11, 2008. (photo by Sgt. 1st Class Jason B. Baker, USASOC PAO)


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow!  That is friggin' awesome!

I've known Mario since the Signal Company days at Bragg.

Score another one for the 1/5 SFG!

(or, as the saying goes, "They number them for a reason!")


----------

